# Been wondering how another member are doing



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

Does a none know how @HommeNu is and if he is OK? Haven't heard from him for a while and his post concened/worried me. I do hope life is now good for him and would be nice to know he is OK.


----------



## seadoug105 (Jan 12, 2018)

Funny…. I was just wondering about him last night…

it does look like he was online today. I trust he is getting the discreet support he needs, via messaging


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

seadoug105 said:


> Funny…. I was just wondering about him last night…
> 
> it does look like he was online today. I trust he is getting the discreet support he needs, via messaging


I hope so. Hope he's ok and getting all the support he needs.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

He is still around on the site.


----------



## Butforthegrace (Oct 6, 2021)

I have often wondered about him as well.


----------



## Scrooge (Dec 28, 2021)

Glad to know @HommeNu has recently logged in/in touch with somebody, I read his thread and thought he handled a rather rough situation fairly well.

I don't want to thread-jack this thread, but don't want to duplicate the idea either, so please edit/delete do whatever you see fit.

Edit: @Pinkbabs22 just replied to her thread 

I have been wondering how another member is doing lately too, @Pinkbabs22, she posted around the same time when I was going through feelings similar to hers, with a rather sad tone, and a worrying end to her post but never replied to anyone commenting on her thread.

Hope she's doing better by now, and hope there's a system in place for the forum's moderators to check on anyone going through similar circumstance.


----------



## Scrooge (Dec 28, 2021)

I think Pinkbabs22 is running below the radar again, and it's been a while since she's logged in.

I am a bit worried about her given the nature of her last post. Is it possible for moderators to check on her?


----------



## Scrooge (Dec 28, 2021)

Has anyone tried to get in touch with @Pinkbabs22 ?


----------

